# Thread and o-ring lube



## Dr_Joe (Mar 15, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif I've been using "Lube Gel" from Radio Shack, but I'm finding that it's adequately "slippery" when first applied, but seems to lose alot of it's lubricating qualities in a few days. 

Can anyone suggest a better product, and where to get it ! I've inquired with my local hardware supply, and my local Home Depot for silicon grease, but they seem to be totally clueless ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## Steelwolf (Mar 15, 2005)

Have a look at dive shops, especially those that have an in-house servicing workshop. They should be able to hook you up with some.

I've also heard that some automotive hardware shops have it. Don't bother if all they have is the spray though. Doesn't seem to work as well.

Worse case scenario, PM me and I'll get you some from my local dive shop.


----------



## chevrofreak (Mar 15, 2005)

In the plumbing section of Lowes I found a small can of silicone grease for around $4.50 and it has been working well. It is sometimes called plumbers grease or something.


----------



## Dr_Joe (Mar 15, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif for the tips Steelwolf and chevrofreak, I'll do some local research /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## newo (Mar 15, 2005)

I bought a small round plastic tub, about 1 1/2" x 1/2", of silicone grease at a local dive shop. It was around $3.50. It was mounted on a cardboard / plastic pack designed to be hung on a peg. Had to ask for it, because it was off in a corner in an unobvious place. A little bit goes a loooong way.


----------



## chevrofreak (Mar 15, 2005)

Use gloves or a plastic bag when applying it or you will have waterproof hands /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/oops.gif


----------



## Dr_Joe (Mar 15, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif[ QUOTE ]
*chevrofreak said:*
Use gloves or a plastic bag when applying it or you will have waterproof hands /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/oops.gif 

[/ QUOTE ] /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif


----------



## Anglepoise (Mar 16, 2005)

The problem I have had in the past with lubing 'O' rings with silicone ( or any other )is that the actual ring dries out almost immediately. You can have a smooth turning tail cap and then 24 hours later, its sticky again.

Anyone experiencing the same thing and found a fix??


----------



## Dr_Joe (Mar 16, 2005)

Anglepoise, that is precisely the problem I am having, but only with a couple of my lights. I think on these particular lights there just isn't enough clearance to keep the metal parts from "scraping" the grease off the O-rings. 

The Sandwich Shoppe sells some silicon (as opposed to rubber) O-rings (red), I was thinking of trying them. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## Anglepoise (Mar 17, 2005)

Yesterday, with advise from ^^^^, I purchased some silicone grease from a 'Dive Shop' in my area. It was a small tub and is thick and expensive. So far it seems to be the best of all the other lubes I have tried.
Overnight it has not altered the friction required to turn a twisty. However this batch was VERY thick and I put too much on the threads the first time. Will see ......

Dr Joe.
The red silicone 'O'rings do not seem to alter the friction required.


----------



## Dr_Joe (Mar 20, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Anglepoise said:*

The red silicone 'O'rings do not seem to alter the friction required. 

[/ QUOTE ] 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif I had a feeling that would be too easy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif


----------



## M_R (Mar 21, 2005)

You guys may want to try this product out, seems very resonably priced. 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=892625&page=1&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1

Cheers,

Matthew


----------



## Anglepoise (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks M_R,
I saw that thread, but on closer inspection realized that he is selling , as he clearly states, the non conductive type.
I have asked the Nye factory to send me a sample of their Nyogel 759g ( recently discontinued ) or Nyogel 760g.Both these are 'conductive' and are suitable for threads.

I would prefer to have one product that can lube the 'O' rings, but at the same time can lube the threads and not interfere with the -negative battery path . So to my way of thinking, a conductive would be better than a non conductive.


----------



## Dr_Joe (Mar 21, 2005)

I came to the same conclusion you did, 1 lube is better than 2 ! I ordered a small tub of the Nyogel 759g (conductive) from JCCIV yesterday. He sells them on ebay for 9.99 as seller "surefireparts". Hopefully this is the answer to all our thread lube needs !

I didn't realize it's discontinued, if it works we better stock up. Let me know what you think of the 760g. I'd be interested to know how it differs from the 759g. (thicker maybe, hence better for O-rings ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif)


----------



## Fiatlux (Mar 23, 2005)

I just picked up some silcone grease from a hardware store, plumbing department.....$2.80 for 1/2 oz...so thin, it was all over the container... seams to work very well.... cooled it off, and it became thicker....much easier to use.


----------



## Anglepoise (Apr 1, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Dr_Joe said:*. I'd be interested to know how it differs from the 759g. (thicker maybe, hence better for O-rings ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif) 

[/ QUOTE ]

My 'sample' of 760g did not materialize. So I purchased, like you , a small quantity of 759g. For my application, Aleph tail cap, the 759g is far to 'sticky' and upsets the smooth turning of the switch threads. So I have gone back to medium viscosity silicone grease from a 'dive shop'.
I think 759g would work well for O rings and threads that remained static.


----------



## Dr_Joe (Apr 12, 2005)

OK, so far I have found the Nyogel 759g is doing the trick!

It has solved the problems in 2 "problem lights" (interestingly enough one is an Aleph) that no gel could resolve before.


----------



## Otokoyama (Apr 13, 2005)

You might also be interested in Devcon Bulb Grease.


----------



## JimH (Apr 14, 2005)

Has anyone tried OxGard. I've used it a lot in automotive electrical applications and like it a lot. I get it from my local Ace Hardware store.


----------



## Dr_Joe (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks for the tip Otokoyama


----------



## Ginseng (Apr 16, 2005)

Has anyone tried White Lightning bicycle chain lube? This is a wax-based lube that I've heard used on knife hinges. Clean, slick, persistent.

Wilkey


----------



## Anglepoise (Apr 16, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Ginseng said:*
Has anyone tried White Lightning bicycle chain lube? This is a wax-based lube that I've heard used on knife hinges. Clean, slick, persistent.

Wilkey 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes......I have used it on threads that are continually being turned ( twisty ) with good results. However in my application , no current was going through the treads. Do not know how it would work in a current carrying capacity.

However the best so far, was a recommendation from a fellow member ( Illuminated ) and he used heavy duty plumbers Teflon tape.
I tried this last weekend and I am amazed how smooth it made the treads in a twisty tail cap.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Apr 16, 2005)

I bought regular 'plumbers' silicon grease from my local hardware and I'm pretty satisfied with it. One of my NightCutters has accidently gone through the washing machine TWICE witout leaking a drop using this lube.

The only thing I didn't like about the lube was the container it came in. I am a bona fide container freak. I bought a small jar of 'lip balm' and put the grease in that. 

Does anyone remember the US Army Surplus Rifle Grease that used to come in a tiny, tiny clear plastic jar with a yellow top? Years ago I was at a gun show and I bought a half dozen of them just for the containers for about $ 0.50 each. Once emptied and cleaned up these cheap little jars are really great for holding silicon grease for day to day use.

[ QUOTE ]
*chevrofreak said:*
Use gloves or a plastic bag when applying it or you will have waterproof hands /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/oops.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I find that a toothpick works well for lubing o-rings with silicon grease.


----------



## asdalton (May 7, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Dr_Joe said:*
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif I've been using "Lube Gel" from Radio Shack, but I'm finding that it's adequately "slippery" when first applied, but seems to lose alot of it's lubricating qualities in a few days. 


[/ QUOTE ]

I find that the Radio Shack gel works very well for loose o-rings and threads, but that it causes binding when tolerances are tight. I recently used the Radio Shack grease on an Expedition light, and it made the bezel very hard to turn. Some Dow Corning silicone grease (less viscous) from my lab worked much better.

On the other hand, that same Dow Corning grease worked terribly on my Nuwai 2AAA tailcap. The Radio Shack grease performed much better there. So greases of different viscosities all have their place.


----------



## McGizmo (May 7, 2005)

I use GLY silicone grease and have had satisfactory results. It doesn't cause the red silicone O-rings to swell either; something that some greases seem to do. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif I dispense it from a throw away syringe.


----------

